# How do you what your dog considers "high value?



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i hear people talking about "high value" things for the dog. how do you know what your dog considers "high value"?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

With my lot right now, it's fairly easy. A high value treat is one that they go "bonkers" over. This involves prancing, dancing, spinning as soon as they spot the container. It's also the one that they'll do nearly anything for.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Well that sort of depends. Are you referring to high value to the dog or high value as far as high quality? If you are talking about what the dog would value, I would say all mine love their Greenies and the Nutro Crunchy Treats. As far as high quality, I would say that I would do some research on where the food is made, who makes it and look into their quality standards.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I make my own treats with liver, oats, coconut oil, eggs and a few other ingredients and they love them. They also love cheese which I tend to use when training.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

doggiedad said:


> i hear people talking about "high value" things for the dog. how do you know what your dog considers "high value"?


"High value" can be food or an activity. And the dog will surely show you h/s wants either that particular treat, or really wants to go for a run. Anyone who has a good relationship with their dog will be able to gauge what is or is not "high value" to their pet. You KNOW... you don't have to ask!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

my dog gets excited over anything i give him ( a peice of kibble, cucumber, fillet mignon, fish, pear, etc.). if i hand him or tell him "get you leash"
he gets excited, if say "go to the car", when the mailman gives him the mail. 



SubMariner said:


> "High value" can be food or an activity. And the dog will surely show you h/s wants either that particular treat, or really wants to go for a run. Anyone who has a good relationship with their dog will be able to gauge what is or is not "high value" to their pet. You KNOW... you don't have to ask!


----------



## Taser (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds like his high value reward is just about anything as long as it involves you. Couldn't ask for anything better.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

High value- anything the dog really, really wants, more than anything! 
For Jack it's cheese! He's got some anxiety/people issues and he will take cheese even when the scariest scary thing is present. That's high-value. 
Oh, and it must be mozzarella!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I never tried mozzarella for any of my dogs. It was always just the sliced Kraft cheese. Haha. I wonder if Baxter would like it.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

A major part of my definition of high value treat, is that it MUST be one that the pups will do "anything" for up to and including things that they have to be "encouraged" to do or that they dislike (ex. nail trimming)


----------

